# moving to the italy, verona



## gigi1 (Oct 14, 2009)

hello,

i'm moving to Vreona next year and i've been trying to look for an appartment for myself and my partner yet all reantal properties are for 4 years. We're only staying for 6 months. does anyone know f anyone who's wanting to rent short term??? we're looking at the Villafranca, Bussolego Nogarola Rocca areas. we leave at the beginning of May. kind regards gigi1


----------



## maleena (Sep 8, 2009)

you should try actually calling the real estate agents, they may be able to arrange something for 6 months.
I have found that they dont like to do things too far in advance. And they like to talk to you on the phone not over emails. Italians like to take their time.
We are moving in September next year and i have been enquiring about accomodation too but they always say, get back to us closer to the time.
good luck and have fun... i look at casadotit by the way.


----------

